# How Do I Mount A Sand Dollar in a Box Top So It's Visible From Both Sides?



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Guys!

I'm planning a valet-type box in which I'd like to have a sand dollar mounted in the box's top so that it's visible from both sides. That is, the top of the sand dollar is visible when the lid is closed, and the bottom of the sand dollar is visible when the lid is open

And a corollary question: what do I finish the sand dollar with? Or do I just leave it unfinished?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

If you don't spray some finish over it, the sand dollar will crumble easily when people start picking the lid up and touching it. I used to have a few. Then I had a large pile of pieces, now I have none.

How to install it is an interesting question. Can't wait to see what you get for that one. Maybe route a lip around the inside of the lid and run a bead of slow setting epoxy along the underside and push the sand-dollar onto it from the bottom? Or encase the sand-dollar in acrylic or whatever that stuff is they make the clear paperweights out of (the ones with the scorpions or other animals embedded in them). If you made it in a round flat shape like a petri dish that should be easy to mount in a lid.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Possibility, use a Forstner bit on two pieces and laminate them together with the sand dollar in between. Just a thought.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Bar-top epoxy? http://bartopepoxy.com/

I think that's what JustJoe's talking about.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Just saw this picture on a bar-top epoxy website.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know how you would fasten it as I have never worked with a sand dollar but I would put on glass with a mirror below so that the top and bottom would both be visible without picking it up.


----------



## horsch (Feb 7, 2011)

You could embed the shell in resin. Then mount the mold into a box top.

http://studentz.squidoo.com/diy-resin-casting-instructions-jewelry-projects-craft-tutorials


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Guys for all of your suggestions!

I think you're on to something with using an epoxy, or even an acrylic to set the sand dollar into. As far as mounting it, I could drill a through-hole with a Forstner bit, then drill a larger hole, just not all the way through, creating a circular shelf for the sand dollar to sit on. The issue is, that's a lot of $$ to spend on 2 large Forstner bits just to make one box!

Thanks again guys,


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

+1 John. Drill a hole the size of the sand dollar. Pour a small amount of epoxy in the hole and let it harden. When it sets up place the sand dollar in the hole and fill it up the rest of the way. Post a pic when your done. It should be a pretty cool look


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Dean - 
That bartop stuff John mentioned is what I was thinking of. Around here people make paperweights with scorpions or rattlesnake heads in them (it's boring in the desert, we have to find new ways to keep ourselves entertained when the peyote runs out.)

You don't need to buy a forstner bit to make two big holes, there must be other ways to do it. How about a circle-jig on your router?


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

How about cutting out a window, then rabbiting the edge of it and a thin piece of plexiglass on each side?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

A hole saw bit would probably work you just have to be careuful with tear out.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

This is just for consideration, but personally, I would think about tracing the outline of the sand dollar on the wood and using a coping saw to cut just about 1/8 inch inside of that line, then using my router set to a somewhat shallow depth to cut to the line. Might take a little clean up, but I think you could get a nice presentation that way.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

There is a trophy shop in my neighborhood that cast almost anything in clear, and I do mean clear, resin.

I have seen tarantulas, roses, baby shoes, and all other sorts of odd things in what appears to be almost acrylic plastic. One of these had a flat bottom and a lens like spherical top side that provided some magnification where were engraved with dates and names.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

If you use a hole saw run it in reverse


----------

